# The Reports Of My Demise



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

are greatly exagerated. Sorry for being MIA around here but I have been busy with other endeavors of late. I put together an article on one of my other specific watch collecting interests which will be published in the National Association of Watch and Clock Collector Bulletin in the late summer or fall. The American Clock and Watch Museum then asked if I would be guest curator and do an exhibit of my collection on a loan so I have been putting that together.

Now for news on the electric front. Today I helped the museum move about 2000 watches individually. While doing so I came across 4 or 5 of what appeared to be Hamilton electric pre production watches. Because of time restraints I wasn't able to examine them closely but I have been promised I can do so next week and take photos also. I will post the results at that time.

It's nice to be back and I'll be catching up on whats been going on. I already found that Paul has been the victim of late. I would be careful, you may need to use his watch recuperation facilities in the future. We have a saying in the states, "what goes around, comes around."


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome back and good luck with the research of the watches


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi guys,

Bill's being his usual modest self - he's only got a *special exhibition* of his collection going at the museum - highlighting the long wind watches, special display and everything, plus all the written work to go with it! Looks "superbs" in the pictures I've seen! :yes:

Just wish the museum was on my doorstep to see it in the steel. :lol: Congratulations Bill!

*
(And we knew him before he was famous as well! *







*)*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> The American Clock and Watch Museum then asked if I would be guest curator and do an exhibit of my collection on a loan so I have been putting that together.


Well done Bill :notworthy: ...it would be great to see some photos of the exhibit if you get the chance. Also of those prototype Hamiltons.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great Scott Bill! What a superb thing to be involved with. Defo needs pics and more info mate


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the interest guys. I hesitate to show and tell much on here since it is on a 1878-1890 unigue and historic American pocket watch. When I'm on "The Watch Forum" this electric sub forum is where my friends are and where I feel at home so I felt I should stay on topic rather than go on about these pocket watches.

I will say the museum(of which I am a member), is a great place and I enjoy volunteering my time there as I get to see and handle thousands of old and rare watches. Here is a link to the museum's site with a reference to the exhibit of my Waterbury rotary watches. http://clockandwatchmuseum.org/Collections.asp

BTW when Knut visited the colonies 3 years ago we spent a day together at the museum.


----------

